# Wash your hair before going to get a haircut?



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Hopefully I can go get a haircut today. I go with my mum to a hairdresser friend of her. I could go by myself but I don't want to.

It's been a few days since I washed my hair. If I had went yesterday then I wouldn't worry about washing it. But since it's an extra day my hair is extra oily (naturally and from using moroccan oil) and also it has that disgusting greasy dirty hair smell.

I don't want to wash it before I get a haircut because I'll have to wash it again anyway but I feel sorry for the hairdresser to have to touch and smell my greasy hair.

I guess I should otherwise I would just be paranoid about it.

Also what is a healthy styling product that doesn't cause oily build up? I don't know what else to use. I've been using moroccan oil and it's been working fine but leaves my hair too oily.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

omg wash it for goodness sake!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Why cant you just washi it even a few minutes before you go to get it cut.

I hate getting it washed, because it all frizzes out and looks soo f'ing annoying.

Just wear a hoody etc, and no one will see you untill you get tho the barber.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I'm not going to give tips on hair because its not really my area of expertise. The sensible thing to have done would have been to just not reply to this thread, and yet here I am replying with what is a completely superfluous post. I am sorry for wasting your time with this reply. It's probably best that you stop reading now. God knows how long this is going to go on for. I guess I'm just bored and I started to reply for a reason that I now forget. Anyway I hope you have a nice day. I should probably just hit the back button now and forget I wrote this post but what the heck I'm going to hit send.


----------



## dingdong (Jan 6, 2013)

Do you have an ulta or sephora in AU? I'm not sure what products are the same over there, but for your first problem I highly recommend dry shampoo. I've used the Dove and Suave brand ones that I just pick up at the drugstore and they take away all the greasy feeling and make your hair smell great. I have super dark hair, and sometimes I have to kind of rub them in a bit so you can't see the shampoo, but it never makes my hair look grey or dingy or anything like some other brands can.

Also, if you can check out the Ulta or Sephora (or Australian equivalent) websites, there's usually a ton of reviews on products and people put what type of hair they have so you can match it up with yours and see what works.

I personally have tons of thick, curly, looong hair and moroccan oil made it too greasy. I've been having better luck with macadamia oil, though I don't put it in every day or anything. I also use a shampoo and conditioner by L'Oreal for my hair type, do a conditioning mask for hair every week, and mix baking soda in with my shampoo every week to get rid of build up. There's also a bunch of hair websites out there with tons of tips, so googling whatever questions you have will help a ton.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I haven't had a haircut for a while but I didn't wash my hair when I used to go because the place I went, they had a sink and they usually washed your hair first anyway.


----------



## Mo08 (Jan 17, 2013)

I used to work at a salon. The y really dont mind either way, from my experience. I dont know if you already went to your appointment, but if you are a little self conscious about it then be sure to wash at least the day before. But honestly the hairdresser wants you to be comfortable. It is about pampering the client.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

They always wash my hair when I go to get it cut. As for a styling product, I like Nexxus Frizz Defy Leave In Treatment. It does have Moroccan oil in it, but it works a lot better than other products, imo.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I wash my hair everyday or I feel like a total greaseball. Really it does seem to affect my mood more than I thought ever possible. As someone said, you could just put shampoo in your hair and immediately rinse it out. That should remove excess oils without drying out your hair.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

They probably have seen much worse hair.


----------

